# What is this worm/pest eating my grass?



## maser (Apr 21, 2021)

I found this worm among many that have been eating out my St Augustine Grass blades. Please help me identify what these are, and how to treat it.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

PIcture isn't in focus, looks like an armyworm. You'll want to put down a pesticide treatment soon.

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-insects/armyworm/


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I suppose it's an armyworm. Regardless of the species, 24 Hour Grub Killer should knock them back.


----------



## maser (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the quick responses. I will try Scotts GrubEX and Talstar P.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

maser said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I will try Scotts GrubEX and Talstar P.


Neither of those is going to work quickly. I meant something like this:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-10-lb-24-Hour-Grub-Killer-Plus-Granules-700740/202019111


----------



## maser (Apr 21, 2021)

Appreciate the advice ionicatoms.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like a mature sod webworm to me...isn't it too early for Army worms?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Cutworm perhaps. Do you have new sod? May have come from the farm.


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

Armyworm. I have a nice blend of cutworms, sod webworms and armyworms.


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

I use Sevin which is Carbaryl (I think). It killed them quickly but 2 weeks later have to retreat or they'll come back. I bought Dylox for my second treatment which I will spray today. They are awful and I've had them 3 years in a row. Hard to get rid of.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> maser said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick responses. I will try Scotts GrubEX and Talstar P.
> ...


I just saw a huge invasion this morning after mowing. Does this kill them after you water it in? Also I treated about 21 days ago, is there any residual protection?


----------



## L8nFire (Apr 13, 2021)

You have army worms. TalstarP or Bifenthrin will work to kill them. If you look at the label, it states to use 1oz per gallon per 1000sqft.


----------



## MrTophatJones (Apr 1, 2019)

Label says .18-.25oz/1k for Bifen I/T. I sprayed a couple days ago and found a bunch of dead ones the next day. I went slightly higher, probably .33oz/1k since I have around 6k and I just used 2oz in my sprayer so I didn't have to worry about going too light.


----------

